# AWC Deck Guide



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re(3): Uniform Deck construction*

IP: 38.118.49.198

Posted on December 1, 2011 at 12:08:59 PM by bshowalter

Just to clarify about the AWC Deck Guide. The entire DCA 6 cannot be posted to a building department website since updates and revisions are frequently being made to the document, however, building departments can post a link to DCA 6. Alternatively, AWC has developed a one-page PDF that can be posted to the jurisdiction’s website that provides an overview and links to the AWC document: http://www.awc.org/pdf/DCA6-ResidentialDeckGuide-1009-onepager.pdf 

Also, a reasonable number of copies to hand out at the desk would be 10. Hope this helps. 

John "Buddy" Showalter, P.E. 

VP, Technology Transfer 

American Wood Council



http://www.boards2go.com/boards/board.cgi?action=read&id=1322759339&user=vbcoa


----------



## RJJ (Dec 5, 2011)

I have copies as hand outs. It makes life much easier!


----------



## steveray (Dec 5, 2011)

I send them out digitally, to keep the paper budget down.....


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I also hand out copies, when needed.  I usually ask that they return them when they resubmit.  Maybe 50% of the time they come back to me.

I'll probably try the digital copy idea but that usually ends up with a lot of Q&A via email.  "What is this?, Where is that?  Do I really have to use this?"


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 5, 2011)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> ...but that usually ends up with a lot of Q&A via email.  "What is this?, Where is that?  Do I really have to use this?"


I get that at the counter too, along with "you want me to calculate what?  I don't have to do this any other jurisdiction.  When did this go into effect?" and of course my all time favorite..."I can't afford to build decks like this, nobody will buy them."


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 5, 2011)

Have had excellent results with our homemade "Typical Deck Details" that provides a link to the DCA6-09 for additional information.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Since I have started handing them out I have not had to reject a single plan for a deck. That is more then a year. Those that submitted without contacting me first are running a 95% returned plan rate. It has also cut down on failed inspections a great deal. Most of the fail inspection result in not following the plan.


----------

